# Time of day running zones based on shade



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm experiencing severe fungus pressure this year. I'm wondering if it could possibly have something to do with my irrigation timing.

My lawn is in shade until 11 AM - Noon during Spring, Summer and Fall. Currently, my Rachio finishes all zones before sunrise. With this setting, the grass will remain wet for a minimum of 7 - 8 hours when irrigation runs. Should I consider starting my runs at 10 AM so the grass blades don't stay wet for hours and have a chance to dry?

Thanks!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Yes, I would certainly try to give it more dry time.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @Grizzly Adam, made that adjustment.


----------

